# Downloading from my FTP for Dummies



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

Ok, as there are slots left heres a little intro on how to successfully download my vids from the FTP.

You can do this a number of ways, firstly lets start with doing it through Internet Explorer or any other browser.

1) Firstly, download a download manager. What this does is offers you the oppertunity to resume your download should you have a problem with your connection, theres nothing worse than getting 40% through downloading only to find you have to start all over again because your spouse has turned your PC off!
I recommend either Getright or Downloadwonder available from www.download.com
2) Next you need to connect to my server, either browse directly to it using the following address:
ftp://81.178.144.42
This will get you in anonymously. This may or may not allow you to download as anonymously usually means you can only upload.
To connect as a Piranha Fury download user, insert the following:
ftp://piranha:[email protected]
What this does is inserts the username and password while connecting to the server. If I disable the anonymous account you get a login window anyway, but enter that above and you should be in. If you get a failure, it means the servers full, so boomark the address and try later.
3)Once in, click on the ++Piranha directory and double click the files you wish to download. The download manager will take over and ask you where you want to save the file, and then begins downloading. Downloads can take many hours due to the traffic, so set it and walk away checking on it periodically.

If you wish to use an FTP program like CuteFTP or such, these offer benefits such as download managers built in, so you can connect and resume, drag and drop files just like in windows explorer. They can often offer better reliability when it comes to FTP, and great for uploading any files you may have. I recommend CuteFTP, but any should do.
1) Open your FTP program
2)Create a new connection
3) It will ask for the address ,the username and the password,
enter 81.178.144.42 as the destination address. In the username box put piranha, and int he password box put fury.
4)Try to connect.
5) You should now see on the left or right column the directory listings, so browse to the piranha directory and drag and drop the files you need to your hard drive which should be listed on the left or right.
6) Your downloads will begin.

Again, if you can't connect, dont worry just keep trying.

Any questions?


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

hmmm
cool

BUT.. that ip will change soon enough, correct?
One cool service that gives away hostnames for free, is dyndns.org.

That's what I use... so my website is http://osex.homeftp.org:81/ and I am on adsl. it doesn't matter if I reboot, turn the computer off etc, whenever my ip changes, I can access it using that hostname.

To use it, you need to download a free client, or most firewall/routers have it built in for dyndns.org (mine does)


----------



## piranha keeper8094 (Jul 4, 2005)

i cant get in


----------



## piranha keeper8094 (Jul 4, 2005)

got in


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

edited.







disregard this post


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

P-Power said:


> hmmm
> cool
> 
> BUT.. that ip will change soon enough, correct?
> ...


yeah, it will, but for now its fine at hosting the content.

I will get a perm connection shorty...


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

If you like what I have done for the community this month with the videos, please show your appreciation and vote for me in the MOTM









Thanks!

Pete


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

corbypete said:


> If you like what I have done for the community this month with the videos, please show your appreciation and vote for me in the MOTM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nothing like a bit of campaigning hey


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## yonderway (Apr 28, 2003)

corbypete said:


> If you like what I have done for the community this month with the videos, please show your appreciation and vote for me in the MOTM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would like it more if I could connect to your server and finish downloading the videos. </hint>


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

lol yeah, at work at the mo, back in about 2 hours, you can have your fill then


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

corbypete said:


> lol yeah, at work at the mo, back in about 2 hours, you can have your fill then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try to connect via FTP and not working
Connection failed "connection time out"


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

Yeah you wont mate, this was more for the mad rush trying to get the wolf in water video.

Looking for a static IP right now befor eI offer more ftp advice

Cheers


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

corbypete said:


> Yeah you wont mate, this was more for the mad rush trying to get the wolf in water video.
> Looking for a static IP right now befor eI offer more ftp advice
> Cheers


Corbypete,
Hope you get the problem solved ASAP.

Regards,


----------



## supastylin (May 10, 2005)

it doesn't let me in.


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

supastylin said:


> it doesn't let me in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See two posts above for the reason why


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Topic closed per Corbypete's request.

Please refer to this thread: http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=92570


----------

